# [HOW-TO] Scheda Wireless D-link DWL-G650 AirPlus 108M

## neryo

[HOW-TO] per D-link DWL-G650 AirPlus 108M con driver MadWife

About MADWIFI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi (MADWIFI): Linux driver for 802.11a/b/g universal NIC cards - Cardbus, PCI, or miniPCI - using Atheros chip sets. 

 

Per ogni informazione sul progetto consultate questo url: 

http://madwifi.org/

http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/

Lista delle schede supportate dal driver madwifi:

http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility

Per ogni problema relativo a questo howto postate su questo thread...

Per ogni modifica o miglioramento postate su questo thread....

INSTALLAZIONE E CONFIGURAZIONE

Questi sono i pacchetti in portage dei driver che andremo ad installare:

```
# emerge -s madwifi

Searching...

[ Results for search key : madwifi ]

[ Applications found : 4 ]

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng

      Latest version available: 0.1443.20060207

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,173 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.madwifi.org/

      Description: Driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

      License:     || ( BSD GPL-2 )

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

      Latest version available: 0.1443.20060207

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,173 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.madwifi.org/

      Description: Tools for configuration of Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

      License:     || ( BSD GPL-2 )

....

```

Innanzitutto se volete la versione piu' recente, aggiungiamo nel portage al file package.keywords i due pacchetti.. chiaramente verificate che la vostra architettura coincida, altrimenti sostituite ~x86 con ~VOSTRAARCH.

```

# echo net-wireless/madwifi-ng  ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Facciamo un emerge di entrambi..

```

# emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

```

Attenzione.. contrallate sempre le nformazioni che vengono date alla fine dell'emerge potrebbero esserci novita'/variazioni di configurazione..  :Wink: 

Per la configurazione dei parametri di rete mi sono affidato manualemte a iwconfig (net-wireless/wireless-tools) e ultimando con ifconfig  per la configurazione dei parametri di rete, facendo poi un piccolo script che mi avvio manualmente quando mi serve la wireless! Ovvimente questo va bene per me.. voi dovete sicuramente rivederlo, secondo la vostra configurazione di rete!

```
# fermo la scheda di rete

/sbin/ifconfig eth0 down[/bug]

# Settaggio parametri wireless

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 essid network

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 channel x

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx 

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 key xxxxxxxxxxxx

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 rate 54M

# settaggio ip adattatore wireless

/sbin/ifconfig ath0 192.168.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0 up

/sbin/route add default gw 192.168.xxx.xxx

```

Oppure  per una maggiore efficenza https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337560.html

Questo e' un'atro script da me implementato che permette di rilevare l'adattatore wireless al boot in modo da non caricare inutilmente moduli all'avvio tramite l'autoload quando non uso la wireless, e caricarmeli in caso abbia inserito l'adattatore all'avvio, semplificandone poi i settaggi che vengono automaticamente configurati al boot facendo partire lo script tramite il local.start... per domande o dubbi postate sul quel thread. 

Ovviamente per il funzionamento di una scheda pcmcia ho dato per scontato che avete gia' fatto tutto questo che segue..

```

# emerge sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

# rc-update add pcmcia default

```

ATTENZIONE: se usate kernel superiori a 2.6.13-r1 dovete usare pcmciautils al posto di pcmcia-cs... nel link trovate le informazioni necessarie per migrare a pcmciautils e risolvere il problema noto con yenta bridge..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417768.html

E nel vostro kernel abilitare il supporto PCMCIA/CardBus con i relativo bridge.. se non sapete quale' il vostro abilitate tutti come moduli.

```

<*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

[ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging

[ ]   Enable obsolete PCCARD code                                                             

<M>   16-bit PCMCIA support                                                                   

[*]   32-bit CardBus support                                                                   

 --- PC-card bridges                                                                         

<M> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                                                   

< > Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                                                   

< > i82092 compatible bridge support                                                           

<M> i82365 compatible bridge support                                                         

< > Databook TCIC host bridge support 

```

Se usate GkRellM  (app-admin/gkrellm) per monitorare il vostro sistema (cpu, sensori, dischi, network ecc.. )e volete monitorare anche la vostra conessione wireless emergiamo questo plugin:

```

# emerge x11-plugins/gkrellmwireless

```

Dovremmo essere a posto.. solo un problema.. mi funziona a 54M invece che a 108M, non mi prende la configurazione.. anche se in realta' la scheda e l'access point funzionano a quella velocita'.. se qualcuno risolve mi faccia sapere!

Spero di essere stato utile a qualcuno.. 

Dimenticavo.. queste configurazione sono state fatte usando il kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 e quindi dovrebbero essere valide per ogni versione uguale o superiore! A parte il fatto citato sopra di pcmciautils per versioni del kernel superiori a 2.6.13-r1.

neryo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unz

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  ....
> 
> ...

 

ma se metti 108?

EDIT: mi sa che già c'hai provato ... invece col firmware stai a posto? ... li aggiornano spesso

----------

## rota

bella ..... :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione Howto.

Se ti va postalo anche nel wiki: http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Main

----------

## neryo

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma se metti 108?
> 
> 

 

Provato ma niente da fare.. il massimo settabile con questa versione e' 54Mbit/s!

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ... invece col firmware stai a posto? ... li aggiornano spesso

 

Dici il firmware dell'ap? ..perche' questi driver non si appaggiono su "firmware" del produttore come fa ad esempio ndiswrapper.

Ciao

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione Howto.
> 
> Se ti va postalo anche nel wiki: http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Main

 

Grazie, si appena 5 min lo posto!

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie, si appena 5 min lo posto!
> 
> 

 

Bene  :Very Happy: 

Buon lavoro.

----------

## funkoolow

domanda forse sciocca: l'how2 in generale va bene anche per la pcmcia dlink DWL650+ a 22mbs?

----------

## neryo

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> domanda forse sciocca: l'how2 in generale va bene anche per la pcmcia dlink DWL650+ a 22mbs?

 

Dai un'occhiata qui.. non mi sembra ci sia..  ma ti consiglio di provarci cmq! Perche' neanche il mio modello a 108 e' specificato!

http://madwifiwiki.thewebhost.de/wiki/WifiCards

anche qui..

http://madwifiwiki.thewebhost.de/wiki/DLinkDWLG650

ciao

----------

## zoto

Ho la stessa wireless... avevo già fatto ciò che suggerisci nell'how-to, tranne un punto:

nel kernel non idea per quale motivo ma la voce 

```
<M> i82365 compatible bridge support  
```

 non è presente.

Questa è la mia configurazione nel 2.6.10 e 2.6.11

```

<M> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

[*]   Enable PCCARD debugging

<M>   16-bit PCMCIA support

--- PC-card

<M> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge suppor bridge

< > Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support

< > i82092 compatible bridge support

< > Databook TCIC host bridge support

```

Effettivamente all'avvio viene sempre dato un errore, ma la scheda funziona comunque. Però mi piacerebbe risolverlo...

----------

## neryo

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Ho la stessa wireless... avevo già fatto ciò che suggerisci nell'how-to, tranne un punto:
> 
> nel kernel non idea per quale motivo ma la voce 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Strano non sia presente... che versione del kernel e'?

Che errore e'? Postalo please....  :Wink: 

----------

## zoto

Come ho scritto (ed è sempre stato così, per questo mi chiedevo se mi mancasse qualcosa) le ultime versioni a cui mi riferisco sono la vanilla-sources-2.6.10 e la gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r5

L'errore che ho (non impendente il fuzionamento della scheda) è questo:

```

* 'modprobe i83365' failed

* Trying alternative PCIC driver: yenta_socket

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *unz wrote:*   

> ma se metti 108?

 

Da quanto ne so io la modalità a 108 funziona solo con i driver (proprietari) dell'oggetto e solo con delle schede wifi della stessa marca e modello del router (di solito vengono vendute in abbinamento.....), non sperare di connetterti a 108 tranne che con un AP della stessa marca (che supporti i 108) anche con i driver di windows  :Wink: 

Forse c'è il modo di usarla a 108 con un AP apposito (stessa marca/modello) e con ndiswrapper (usando i driver per windows....) però non so se ne vale la pena  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   ma se metti 108? 
> 
> Da quanto ne so io la modalità a 108 funziona solo con i driver (proprietari) dell'oggetto e solo con delle schede wifi della stessa marca e modello del router (di solito vengono vendute in abbinamento.....), non sperare di connetterti a 108 tranne che con un AP della stessa marca (che supporti i 108) anche con i driver di windows 
> 
> Forse c'è il modo di usarla a 108 con un AP apposito (stessa marca/modello) e con ndiswrapper (usando i driver per windows....) però non so se ne vale la pena 

 \

Per i driver sono pienamente daccordo per l'ap un po meno.. io ho sia l ap che la scheda a 108.. correttamente settati.. infatti da windows vado a 108! E credo che se una ap fornisce 108 li fornisce independetemente dall'adattatore utilizzato  :Wink: 

EDIT: dimenticavo ovviamente entrambi della dlink!!

----------

## neryo

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Come ho scritto (ed è sempre stato così, per questo mi chiedevo se mi mancasse qualcosa) le ultime versioni a cui mi riferisco sono la vanilla-sources-2.6.10 e la gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r5
> 
> L'errore che ho (non impendente il fuzionamento della scheda) è questo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

anche a me dava la stessa cosa.... modificando /etc/init.d/pcmcia facendogli caricare subito il modulo alternativo!  Per sicurezza del ripristino ho mantenuto anche la conf iniziale...anche perche' il modulo anche se c'e'  fallisce a caricarlo!!  :Twisted Evil: 

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs/files/pcmcia.rc,v 1.7 2004/07/15 00:46:44 agriffis Exp $

RUN=/var/run

SC=${RUN}/pcmcia-scheme

cleanup()

{

        while read SN CLASS MOD INST DEV EXTRA ; do

                if [ "x${SN}" != "xSocket" ] ; then

                        /etc/pcmcia/${CLASS} stop ${DEV} 2> /dev/null

                fi

        done

}

pcmcia_probe()

{

        MODULE=$1

        OPTS=$2

        /sbin/modprobe $MODULE $OPTS 2>/dev/null

        return $?

}

start() {

        local code

        # Scheme is set for the /etc/pcmcia/shared script

        if [ -n "${SCHEME}" ] ; then umask 022 ; echo $SCHEME > ${SC}

        else umask 022 ; touch ${SC}

        fi

        # clean up any old interfaces

        if [ -r ${RUN}/stab ] ; then

                cat ${RUN}/stab | cleanup

        fi

        # if /var/lib/pcmcia exists (and sometimes it gets created accidentally

        # if you run pcmcia-cs apps w/out the proper flags), then it will really

        # confuse the process

        if [ -d /var/lib/pcmcia ] ; then

                rm -rf /var/lib/pcmcia

        fi

        if [ -e /proc/bus/pccard ]; then

                einfo "PCMCIA support detected."

        else

                pcmcia_probe pcmcia_core $CORE_OPTS

                #if [ -n "${PCIC_ALT}" ]; then

                #       pcmcia_probe PCIC_ALT $PCIC_OPTS || {

                #               ewarn "'modprobe ${PCIC_ALT}' failed"

                #               ewarn "Trying alternative PCIC driver: ${PCIC_ALT}"

                #               pcmcia_probe $PCIC_ALT $PCIC_ALT_OPTS

                #       }

                #fi

                if [ -n "${PCIC_ALT}" ]; then # <-----Qui la modifica (-n controlla se non e' nullo o vuoto)

                        pcmcia_probe  $PCIC_ALT  $PCIC_ALT_OPTS || { # <-- Qui la modifica (subito l'alternativa)

                                ewarn "'modprobe ${PCIC_ALT}' failed" # <------- Qui la modifica

                                ewarn "Trying alternative PCIC driver: ${PCIC}" # <-- inversione alternativa

                                pcmcia_probe $PCIC $PCIC_OPTS # <---- inversione alternativa

                        }

                fi

                pcmcia_probe ds

        fi

        ebegin "Starting pcmcia"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /sbin/cardmgr -- -s ${RUN}/stab ${CARDMGR_OPTS}

        code=$?

        if [ $code -gt 0 ] ; then

                einfo "cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA"

                einfo "modules built or support compiled into the kernel"

        fi

        eend $code

}

stop() {

        local code

        if [ -w ${SC} ] ; then rm -f ${SC} ; fi

        ebegin "Stopping pcmcia"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/cardmgr.pid --retry 5

        code=$?

        if [ -n `fgrep "ds " /proc/modules | head -n1 | cut -c1` ]; then

                /sbin/rmmod ds 2> /dev/null

                /sbin/rmmod $PCIC 2> /dev/null

                /sbin/rmmod $PCIC_ALT> /dev/null #<---added line

                /sbin/rmmod pcmcia_core 2> /dev/null

        fi

        eend $code

}

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## zoto

Come mai non c'è il modulo? questo mi sfugge...  :Confused: 

----------

## neryo

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Come mai non c'è il modulo? questo mi sfugge... 

 

cosa ti sfugge lo script?  :Razz: 

in pratica questo e' il codice interessato:

```

if [ -n "${PCIC_ALT}" ]; then # <-----Qui la modifica (-n controlla se non e' nullo o vuoto)

                        pcmcia_probe  $PCIC_ALT  $PCIC_ALT_OPTS || { # <-- Qui la modifica (subito l'alternativa)

                                ewarn "'modprobe ${PCIC_ALT}' failed" # <------- Qui la modifica

                                ewarn "Trying alternative PCIC driver: ${PCIC}" # <-- inversione alternativa

                                pcmcia_probe $PCIC $PCIC_OPTS # <---- inversione alternativa

                        }

fi 
```

Allora $PCIC e' la variabile in cui sara' inserito (per facilitare dal sistema) il primo modulo che intende caricare ovvero quello che al momento da te fallisce, e $PCIC_ALT la variabile in cui sara' inserito il modulo alternativo (ovvero yenta bla bla).. in pratica facendo la modifica sopra riportata gli ho detto considera subito l'alternativo come modulo iniziale, da caricare subito e se facllisce... carica quello che era precedentemente quello di default.. in pratica li ho invertiti.. cosi funziona e se dovessero risolvere il problema cmq te ne accorgi!

Salvati il tuo script /etc/init.d/pcmcia e ricopia interamente il mio modificato se non ci capisci.. vedrai che il problema e' risolto. 

Il modulo che tenta di caricare fallisce in ogni caso e non sono riuscito a capire il perche'.. credo sia coldplug che lo ritiene necessario..

----------

## zoto

Mi sfugge il perché nel kernel manchi la voce del modulo i82365 compatible bridge support

l'errore poi sarà legato a quello...

----------

## neryo

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Mi sfugge il perché nel kernel manchi la voce del modulo i82365 compatible bridge support
> 
> l'errore poi sarà legato a quello...

 

 *neryo wrote:*   

> anche perche' il modulo anche se c'e' fallisce a caricarlo!!

 

no, non e' legato a quello.. 

E' quello che ho cercato di farti capire da 2 post.. io la voce e il relativo modulo compilato c'e' l ho! Ma cmq in OGNI CASO FALLISCE il modprobe!  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

qui c'e' un mio vecchio topic in riguardo...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308368-highlight-i82365.html  :Wink: 

----------

## zoto

Sorry!  :Rolling Eyes:  Proverò a fare come mi ha suggerito. Grazie.

----------

## neryo

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Sorry!  Proverò a fare come mi ha suggerito. Grazie.

 

```

 # using the pcmcia-cs drivers, this shhould be either "i82365" or "tcic",

 # depending on your pcmcia hardware.

 # If using kernel drivers not as modules, set PCIC to ""

-PCIC="i82365"

+PCIC="yenta_socket"

 # Put socket driver timing parameters here

 PCIC_OPTS=""

 # Alternative PCIC driver to use if PCIC driver fails

-PCIC_ALT="yenta_socket"

+PCIC_ALT="i82365"

 PCIC_ALT_OPTS="

```

oggi in tanto che mi apprestavo a fare l etc-update sono arrivato a /etc/conf.d/pcmcia con queste modifiche..

Quindi come potete vedere la modifica allo script /etc/init.d/pcmcia da me suggetita per caricare il modulo alternativo di default non e' piu' necessaria..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## scarzo

ho testato la scheda d-link dwl g630 e seguendo la procedura iniziale è andato tutto bene navigo che è una bellezza!!  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

MA la 650 funziona anche in master mode, in modo da poterla utilizzare come HostAP?

C'e' una lista delle scehde compatiibli con questi drivers?

A me ne serve una pci...

----------

## neryo

 *scarzo wrote:*   

> ho testato la scheda d-link dwl g630 e seguendo la procedura iniziale è andato tutto bene navigo che è una bellezza!!  

 

benissimo... i m happy for you!   :Laughing: 

----------

## neryo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> MA la 650 funziona anche in master mode, in modo da poterla utilizzare come HostAP?
> 
> C'e' una lista delle scehde compatiibli con questi drivers?
> 
> A me ne serve una pci...

 

credo che non ci siano problemi.. controlla che la tua scheda abbia lo stesso chipset!

----------

## federico

La 650+ versione a 22mbit non usa il chipset atheros ma la puoi utilizzare con i driver atx100

----------

## fejfbo

Purtroppo ho notato che in portage non esiste più kwirelessmonitor, sai da cosa è stato sostituito? Sempre se è stato sostituito....   :Confused: 

----------

## neryo

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Purtroppo ho notato che in portage non esiste più kwirelessmonitor, sai da cosa è stato sostituito? Sempre se è stato sostituito....  

 

sinceramente non so, non uso kde da un bel po' a favore di gnome, ma forse e' stato integrato in qualche altro pacchetto tipo networks utility.... ti consiglio comunque di usare GkrellM per il monitoring di tutto il sistema (sensori, dischi, network ecc) compresa la wireless con l'opportuno plugin

```
*  x11-plugins/gkrellmwireless

      Latest version available: 2.0.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9 kB

      Homepage:    http://gkrellm.luon.net/

      Description: A plugin for GKrellM that monitors your wireless network card

      License:     GPL-2
```

ciao

----------

## fejfbo

Mentre con kwirelessmonitor riuscivo a vedere le connessioni wireless disponibili ed avevo un pulsante per connettermi, con il programma che mi hai consigliato non ci riesco (lo so, sono inesperto!).

Ad esempio anche con Kwifimanager io trovo la rete che mi interessa, ma non capisco come registrarmi: la scheda di rete la vede correttamente, ma non mi viene rilasciato nessun indirizzo ip   :Sad: 

----------

## neryo

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad esempio anche con Kwifimanager io trovo la rete che mi interessa, ma non capisco come registrarmi: la scheda di rete la vede correttamente, ma non mi viene rilasciato nessun indirizzo ip  

 

sicuramente questo non dipende dal tipo di interfaccia che utilizzi.. piuttosto devi sapere se l'ip in quella rete e' rilasciato in dinamico e a quel punto usare dhcpcd sul device wireless.. altrimenti usare un ip statico conforme alla sottorete.

Considera che ogni rete wireless puo' avere anche diversi tipi di autenticazione e potrebbe essere protetta.. a questo punto devi sapere come configurare il tuo device con iwcofig..

ciao

----------

## fejfbo

La rete è libera, cioè senza protezioni. Viene rilasciato dinamicamente un indirizzo ip, prima funzionava tutto correttamente.

Sono certo che nulla è cambiato da quando usavo il programma precedente.

Farò ancora qualche prova!

Intanto grazie della pazienza   :Embarassed: 

----------

## neryo

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> La rete è libera, cioè senza protezioni. Viene rilasciato dinamicamente un indirizzo ip, prima funzionava tutto correttamente.
> 
> Sono certo che nulla è cambiato da quando usavo il programma precedente.
> 
> Farò ancora qualche prova!

 

provato con:

```
# dhcpcd ath0
```

 :Question: 

poi controlla se ti viene assegnato un ip..

----------

## neryo

con il profilo 2006.0 ho visto che sono cambiate alcune cosette, i pacchetti madwifi si chiamano diversamente... 

usate l'opzione -s di emerge per cercarli usando madwifi come stringa. appena ho tempo aggiorno la guida.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grandeee!

Grazie al tuo utilissimo Howto ho risolto con lo scriptino

```
#! /bin/sh

ifconfig eth0 down

iwconfig wlan0 essid MY_ESSID

iwconfig wlan0 channel 6

iwconfig wlan0 ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx enc open

iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.254
```

solo che non capisco come mai samba non funziona nonostante sia "running" come servizio.

----------

## neryo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Grandeee!
> 
> Grazie al tuo utilissimo Howto ho risolto con lo scriptino
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie, ma non capisco cosa centra samba.. cmq samba non e' che funziona basta che sia running, deve essere ben configurato il tuo smb.conf..  in ogni caso usa un nuovo thread per questo problema.   :Wink: 

ciao   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *neryo wrote:*   

> non capisco cosa centra samba.. 

 

nemmeno io!!! ma il problema si presenta proprio ogni volta che eseguo quello script! con la lan funziona benissimo.

----------

## neryo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   non capisco cosa centra samba..  
> 
> nemmeno io!!! ma il problema si presenta proprio ogni volta che eseguo quello script! con la lan funziona benissimo.

 

beh chiaro.. evidentemente tu vuoi accedere da un pc che e' collegato alla tua eth0.. oppure hai settato samba solo in ascolto su quella interfaccia.. se vedi nello script io disabilito l'eth0.. meglio capire sempre quello che si esegue!   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Ragazzi sto tendando di capirci qualcosa: la scheda dovrebbe avere il chip AR5212 ma non ne sarei così sicuro.

Potete postare l'output di:

```
wlanconfig ath0 list chan
```

 perfavore?

----------

